# housing in central MX



## pranaman (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am on month 3 here in Mexico. I'm considering a home, or a getaway, inland, somewhere with woods and nature around, somewhere safe. 

I've been to Mexico City and Guadalajara and am in PV now. If I wanted to buy a home, or just land to build one, anyone know where I could get one safe, within an hour of a good-sized city, reasonably-priced?


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Maybe you should define 'reasonably priced'. That will be a lot different depending on who may respond. 
Since you are in PV now, I'd take a look up towards San Sabastian/Mascota. You would probably have to be pretty fluent in Spanish.


----------



## pranaman (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you. Working on my Spanish, got some more to go though. For now, I don't know how far it'll go, I have about $8k to work with.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

$8000 USD? That won't buy you much of a house even in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I didn't understand the $8K either. Mostly, houses and land are paid for in cash here. There are some sources of loans now, but my guess is that they are not available to non-Mexicans.

Houses is some of the modern tract compounds can be had for about $45,000 usd.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Forget about Mascota or San Sebastian on that money..
By the way I was in the area a month ago.. and San Sebastian was closed to anyone who was not from there.
Meanwhile I got there fro Ixtlan del Rio on a dirt road and the country s beautiful but if you are not from there , forget about it,, I saw stuff on that road I will not forget and I sure would not move around there.. Cartels have obviously found those places too


----------



## pranaman (Mar 30, 2012)

yeah, I figured. That is one thing I am finding that makes it tempting to go back to the US. I've found some places with fairly inexpensive land.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is cheap land i Mexico but maybe not where you are looking..


----------



## pranaman (Mar 30, 2012)

citlali said:


> There is cheap land i Mexico but maybe not where you are looking..


yeah? can you recommend some places that are safe and close to a hardware store in case I need building supplies and material?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Oops*



AnneLM said:


> $8000 USD? That won't buy you much of a house even in Mexico.


Even in Mexico?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

pranaman said:


> yeah? can you recommend some places that are safe and close to a hardware store in case I need building supplies and material?


Land can be cheap away from big cities and tourist havens, and still is compared to the equivalent in the U.S. Now consider the price of building materials. Cement and rebar, the mainstay of construction in Mexico, cost at least as much as NOB. The other side of the equation is labor, even skilled workers like welders, electricians, and plumbers--very well paid guys in L.A.-- that charge a small fraction in Mexico. But you need to be present to monitor the construction or you risk pilfering or switching of materials.


----------



## pranaman (Mar 30, 2012)

ok, thanks all, seems it might be more work than I anticipated, but I'll keep looking


----------

